# When should i place two snakes together?



## Emmalouisse (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello all im here seeking some information. 
My partner wants to get a breeding pair of Darwin pythons, now we already have a female but she is only a juvenile, is it okay to place two juveniles in a tank together or recommend to wait until adults?

I want to ensure all of my information is up to date before i even think about purchasing another snake let alone having a breeding pair. 
Also iv been told its okay to have two females, male or female together but not two males as they will combat together, how do i know if the breeder i wish to purchase off is 100% on gender?


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 29, 2017)

Emmalouisse said:


> Hello all im here seeking some information.
> My partner wants to get a breeding pair of Darwin pythons, now we already have a female but she is only a juvenile, is it okay to place two juveniles in a tank together or recommend to wait until adults?
> 
> I want to ensure all of my information is up to date before i even think about purchasing another snake let alone having a breeding pair.
> Also iv been told its okay to have two females, male or female together but not two males as they will combat together, how do i know if the breeder i wish to purchase off is 100% on gender?


I can’t answer most questions but those who are “100%” certain on a sex will show you in person a probe test being done.

I also wouldn’t recommend placing ANY snakes together , however if you must, it’s 1 male to multiple females.

Wait till they are adults and you will notice the male looking for a female (very active around breeding time) that’s when you should introduce them. I’m no expert so you should wait for somebody with proper experience


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 29, 2017)

Simple answer is NEVER house 2 animals together unless you are breeding.
Even when breeding for the 1st time introductions need to be supervised as males will combat and until the sex of the animals is established this interaction needs to be closely monitored.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Emmalouisse welcome to the Forum. You should never keep any 2 snakes together, there is a recent thread on this subject you should look at.
You only place a proven male in with a proven female at mating time after both have been through seasonal cooling, at that time 2 males may fight so you need to be sure of the sex.
If you are planning to breed I suggest you read a good book or online info on the subject, it is not just putting a pair together like dogs.
No breeder can be 100% sure of the sex of hatchling snakes and you need to get them checked when mature.

This book is a good start, there are some breeding info articles on the site link below. You can buy a male hatchling and it will be able to breed with your female a year younger, I have lots of excellent quality Albino and het Darwins that will be old enough to sell in a few weeks. 
http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm

Sorry got distracted and forgot this


----------



## Emmalouisse (Nov 29, 2017)

Thankyou so much for the infomation  im happy to read as i didnt want to leave the snake toegther all year round (im to scared to even breed at this time until alot more has been learnt)
I shall have a look into that book and see where i can pick one up 

Huge thankyou


----------

